# PCI to USB adapter?



## dizzyboy13 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a recording studio and I'm using a Marian sound card. I love this card and don't want to part with it. My problem is that I've aquired a 3.6GHZ, 4GB Ram PC that has PCI Express slots. My card is PCI. Is there a way to use my PCI card on this PC? I thought of PCI to PCIe converter by Magma, but they want $1000 for it (yeah right). Is there a PCI to USB adapter out there to do the trick? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## converterera (Jul 9, 2008)

PCI To USB Adapter 

http://store.era-ele.com/computer-adapters-pcipcie-usb1394-c-12_39.html


----------

